# my 36" northern



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

im so happy with this fish i could cry. ive been going everyday i can fish and its finally paid off with a true gator. she hit the salmo pike bait (best $17 i ever spent). yes, she was well over 10 pounds and about 36". i didnt have a ruler and really didnt want to harm her. so as she was recovering i set my rod beside her in the water. thats a 7' st crox rod. when i got home i measured from the first guide to the end of the cork and its 36". soon as i hooked her she shot under some bushes and towards open water, peeling drag. man im very happy i am using that 30# test fireline, if i had mono, i would of never got this big girl. after a few minutes of fighting thru bushes i had her in open water and was able land her and to think i wasnt even going to go out today because of the wind and rain... im so happy i did:B oh and i got just as a big smile on my face when i released her and she bolted away as when i landed her.


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

Nice fish man and congrats! Hard work pays off!


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Monster! Great Ohio pike!


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Epic post. I was smiling reading it, was the battle film worthy? Lololol


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

:BNice job EZ!!!! Great fish.....its just as thrilling catching a 30"+ northern in ohio as it is a 40"+ in canada! Great accomplishment!:B


----------



## SeA nYmPhO (Mar 25, 2008)

That's sweet!!!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ballast said:


> Epic post. I was smiling reading it, was the battle film worthy? Lololol


thanks everyone, im still on a high from it. but im kinda kicking myself in the butt for releasing her and not getting her mounted. who knows, maybe theres a bigger one in my future for the good deed

i didnt take the video camera because it was raining on and off and my canon isnt waterproof. i am a little upset about it now too, because i would love to have this on video and the rain stopped about 10 minutes before i hooked her.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Awesome!! I cant wait to get out next week!


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice Fish!!! Hope you catch her again in a couple years. I managed a 38" years ago and never have been able to top her. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow great fish! If you keep at it you might get a 40"er before the water starts to warm. I seen a pic of a monster that was caught in the nets last year.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fish Tom. Couldn't really see how big it was on the phone pics. Great job! You could always get a replica made?


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! Signed, Jealous


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sweet fish! not for certain ,but I think that's a Fish Ohio size pike? Great catch!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice fish and great way to kick off the spring! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice catch, congratulations!


----------



## OhioTifosi1 (Dec 12, 2013)

9Left said:


> sweet fish! not for certain ,but I think that's a Fish Ohio size pike? Great catch!


Yep sure is. Northern Pike over 32" qualify for Fish Ohio.

fishohio.org has the application. 

Nice catch!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congrats EZ. That's an awesome fish. Those are the reasons we go out. You just never know when the fish gods will be on your side. A rainy windy day you'll never forget.


----------



## Boathead241 (Oct 4, 2005)

Beautiful fish. 

Sent from my VS920 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedLunkerHunter (Jan 14, 2014)

Awesome Fish, Congrats!!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Just Awsome Tom !!!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

That's a great fish buddy! I have cuz coming with me on Sunday for some wading game on! I'll give her heck I need a fish! :B


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Way to go,,FISHERMAN!! I bet you are back at there,,At it every chance you get.. I hope you get a bigger one for the wall!! They are pretty fast when you hook up & they make many powerful & repeated runs!! I have experienced one at W.B.,,about ten yrs. ago around noon,,on a mid June Saturday... I was trolling west of Rocksprings rd bridge & it smacked a Wally Diver & I thought it was a Musky,,but it wasn't,,it was 36" Water Wolf!! It took quite a while to land her,,NO net large enough to dip her out,,so I had to wear her out..I was the worn out by the time I got it along side the boat..No camera,,but my Buddy Gar was a witness... What a fish!! I wish I had mounted mine too... I hope another one will be caught,,& maybe then it will be on the wall then... Great fish Tom!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great Fish Tom! I see a bigger one in your future. You didn't give up on the GoPro?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on a great fish Tom. I'm sure the pictures you have would allow a taxidermist to make you a beautiful replica. You could always quit your job and go full time pike fishing which would increase your odds of landing a bigger one.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i am very jealous as i was gonna head out that way and decided to go to try jiggin for eye s on the mahoning and had a bust of a day hell of a job man you dont get fish like that very often tops my biggest forsure and the fact that is a ohio pike just knocks it up a notch i know you said real shallow but what are these salomo baits how do they fish they dive or more of a dead weight banjo minnow type deal ? but congrats it would have been hard for me to let that beast go


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the colors! These pics you have been posting are awesome! Beautiful greens and oranges! And for what it's worth that pike is definitely bigger than 36" look at your cork in that pic... Her mouth is AT LEAST another inch past the butt of your rod!!! 

Great job and thanks for the story and photos!


----------



## mck1975 (Jun 18, 2009)

Nice fish. Go for the pin, pictures are the proof.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

ezbite said:


> thanks everyone, im still on a high from it. but im kinda kicking myself in the butt for releasing her and not getting her mounted. who knows, maybe theres a bigger one in my future for the good deed
> 
> i didnt take the video camera because it was raining on and off and my canon isnt waterproof. i am a little upset about it now too, because i would love to have this on video and the rain stopped about 10 minutes before i hooked her.


Replica mounts look better and last longer anyway.

Thanks for releasing that fish, she'll make plenty more babies


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Great catch Tom!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man what a sweet fish. Congrats hoping to land one next week. I agree that fish looks longer then 36" end of rod not at nose of fish. Great job.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

No questions at this time- lol
Your description transported us into your experience, one that we all hope to share--congrats


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet fish Tom she's a lunker!!!


----------



## Duffman (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats, that is a beauty!!!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Catch & Release works! Great fish. I would add an inch to your estimate also.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

ezbite said:


> thanks everyone, im still on a high from it. but im kinda kicking myself in the butt for releasing her and not getting her mounted. who knows, maybe theres a bigger one in my future for the good deed
> 
> i didnt take the video camera because it was raining on and off and my canon isnt waterproof. i am a little upset about it now too, because i would love to have this on video and the rain stopped about 10 minutes before i hooked her.


Tom, 
We can tell that smile on your face is going to last a lifetime and the memories of that strike will never fade from your memory even when your eyes are too weak from age to see a mount on the wall, the memories will take you back to the moment. And for now the image of that giant fish is indelibly presented in that once in a lifetime smile. You're a hard working outdoorsman, who promotes and preserves the sport. Thanks man. :B


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats :B


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

Ezbite, that is a real trophy. Good For You.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Beautiful fish indeed. When I lived in Flagstaff there is a swamp lake called lower lake Marry. Well after the snow melt the water came up a bit and people started fishing. Wasn't long before the big northern pike started making the local news. Keep in mind this was a dead lake/swamp for about 5 years. Well, I got tired of turning on the TV and seeing these fish. I hunted these monsters on upper lake marry in an inflatable boats, yea i said inflatable boats but that's another story. Anyway, my mom suggested we go to the meat guy and pick up some fresh anchovies. So we did, about 6" long salted and dead, picked up a half dozen. Went to the area on the local news, baited up and casted out. Wasn't 10 minutes and fish on, 10 minutes later fish landed. I might share what the NAU guys I gave the fish to some day... But I know where it's at


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks for the great replys everyone, today i still feel giddy and i am very happy i released her now that ive had a day to think about it..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats!!! That's a real pig for Ohio waters! I also stocked up on some Salmo cranks this winter for the eyes. I got some more Hornets (one of my favorites) and a few I haven't tried yet called Bullheads. Those foam bodies have some incredible action. Again, way to go on the C&R of that awesome pike! Salmo strikes again!


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice fish.

King Sailfish Mounts do good work for both fresh and salt water replica mounts. With your pics, they can match the fish too... That is the good news - bad news is that the replica mounts cost about the same $$ as the real mount. Perhaps just blow up a picture for the wall ($25) and use the remaining $450 for a fishing trip...


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish looks like you had your lucky hat on!!!


----------



## pike master (Feb 24, 2014)

You are the man you just made me happy


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Great Ohio pike EZ! There are bigger ones in there too....


----------



## tilefish (Aug 6, 2012)

Great fish!!!!!


----------



## Trykon (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

ezbite said:


> thanks everyone, im still on a high from it. but im kinda kicking myself in the butt for releasing her and not getting her mounted. who knows, maybe theres a bigger one in my future for the good deed
> 
> i didnt take the video camera because it was raining on and off and my canon isnt waterproof. i am a little upset about it now too, because i would love to have this on video and the rain stopped about 10 minutes before i hooked her.



Mounththis.net will make you a replica that will look life like. I have 3 mounts in my home from them and 5 fish ( fresh & salt water) on order through them right now!!! They do fantastic work for a great price. that fish would be $283.00

http://www.mountthis.net/Northern-Pike-Fish-Mount-p/northern-pike-fish-mount-35.htm


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

heres another photo of her..


----------



## TLaney91 (Jan 22, 2014)

Where were you?


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

Wow, Tom! You set a goal and with hard work and perseverance you did it! I think I know where you are... were you in the Yak or waders? I wanted to get out today, but right now I only have one vehicle, and the wife need it for work. I hope to get out sometime later this week myself. (Sure would be nice if text me with some more information . Pike that big take a lot of time to find in Mosquito...unless you're in one of the walleye nets. lol
Hit me back with the details please!
John (Finny)


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Lawman60 said:


> Wow, Tom! You set a goal and with hard work and perseverance you did it! I think I know where you are... were you in the Yak or waders? I wanted to get out today, but right now I only have one vehicle, and the wife need it for work. I hope to get out sometime later this week myself. (Sure would be nice if text me with some more information . Pike that big take a lot of time to find in Mosquito...unless you're in one of the walleye nets. lol
> Hit me back with the details please!
> John (Finny)


same place i told you i was gonna check out when you gave me the rattle snake rod..


----------



## driftin tim (Sep 18, 2012)

I like to add my congratulations as well. I have enjoyed your videos. You are quite the sportsman.


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats !!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats again Tom. Hope you keep upgrading!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

That's a gorgeous northern and a trophy fish for the state of Ohio. That fish looks every bit of 3 feet and more. I have limited pike and musky experience, but I would recommend doubling the pound test from 30 to 60, with the only exception to being where 60 lb line will not let you cast the distance you need. Nearly all of my pike have come from heavily wooded area and I need all the strength and abrasion resistance that I can get.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice pike and nice job releasing her. Your hard work paid off. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice fish Tom. Congrats

Ya got a few yrs invested hunting for that one eh.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ezbite said:


> heres another photo of her..


 Maybe if you had caught this sooner you wouldn't be the Susan Lucci of OGF...... Can I give you an early vote for OGF Angler of the Year?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Maybe if you had caught this sooner you wouldn't be the Susan Lucci of OGF...... Can I give you an early vote for OGF Angler of the Year?


Unimportant my friend, seeing the support I got from this thread already makes me feel like AOY and the beast helps too


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow a smile on your face that big spells success this early,,,,,,good catch ezbite,,


----------



## Deep Trouble (Jul 8, 2010)

Want to add my congrats, too! Caught my first pike when I was 6 in northern Wisconsin. Pretty cool we can get them in Ohio. Beautiful fish and a great memory. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats those big pike are sure fun


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Looks like a 37 incher to me....outstanding fish!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations, Ez! A bona fide Ohio trophy on local waters. 

You might consider getting one of the pictures enlarged and mounted on canvas. You can get it done at Walgreens and it's relatively cheap. The canvas-mounted pictures look great and bring years of enjoyment. In a way, it's even better than getting the fish mounted and your ancestors will enjoy seeing your smile from that moment in time for decades to come.

I have a special appreciation for a guy who targets a given species and then scores after working out the tactics on local waters. Pike are actually more difficult to score than muskies when it comes to fish of that caliber locally, in my humble opinion. Great job!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Really nice fish EZ, looks like you were wading there.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Header said:


> Really nice fish EZ, looks like you were wading there.


Yep I was wading, too thick to get the yak back in there.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice Fish!! Good story too, Congrats!!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Tom clear your pms


----------



## whiskerwhisperer (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice catch!


----------



## cprfishin (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice pike. Especially for Ohio!


----------



## kneedeep (May 10, 2008)

Dude, not only like the idea that you got a HOG! but the simple fact you had good time doing it! Good Luck in 2014. We will be on causeway tomorrow to try our luck.


----------

